# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Suomenlinnan lautta kesäaikaan 30.4.

## RSS

Suomenlinnan lautta kesäaikataluihin 30.4.

Lauttaliikenne lisääntyy talvikaudesta.  Lähtöjä on arkisin päivällä noin 20 minuutin välein ja viikonloppuisin tiheimmillään vartin välein.

HSL aloittaa vappuaattona lipunmyynnin Kauppatorin lauttapaviljongissa. Myyntipiste on avoinna elokuun loppuun päivittäin ja sieltä voi ostaa kertalippuja, yhden vuorokauden matkailijalippuja ja paperille tulostettavia Suomenlinna-lippuja. Liput ovat voimassa ostohetkestä lähtien. Maksuvälineenä käy vain käteinen.

Suomenlinnan lautalla käyvät kaikki normaalit HSL:n matkaliput. Suomenlinna-lippu on voimassa 12 tuntia ensimmäisestä leimauksesta. Se kelpaa vain Suomenlinnan lautalla, eikä sillä voi vaihtaa muihin joukkoliikennevälineisiin.

Kertakortille ladattavia Suomenlinna-lippuja myydään pääkaupunkiseudun R-kioskeilla, Stockmannin tavarataloissa sekä matkakortin palvelupisteissä Helsingissä, Espoossa ja Vantaalla. Aikuisten lipun hinta on 3,80 euroa ja lasten (7-16 v.) 1,90 euroa.

Paperille tulostuvan Suomenlinna-lipun saa myös Kauppatorin ja Katajanokan terminaalien lippuautomaateista. Näistä automaateista voi ostaa myös ryhmälipun 2 - 31  matkustajalle (aikuisille tai lapsille). Ryhmälle tulostuu yksi yhteinen lippu, josta näkyy ryhmän koko, yhden lipun hinta sekä kokonaishinta.



Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------

